# sanchezi feeding video



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

click me

another vid of my sanchezi. im feeding him small chunks of shrimp, he loves it as u can see







he also loves squid, id get a video of him eating squid when i get one









he's just 3 1/2, check out his other vid when he chases my finger.

enjoy guys


----------



## xtwelvx (Mar 30, 2005)

Thats a bad a$$ fish. How long have you had him and what size tank is he in?


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

im not sure but maybe i had him for uhmm.. 6 months,,
i got him at roughly 2 inches.. now he is aprrox 3 1/2.. he grew faster with the shrip and squid i feed him.

he is in a 50g tank


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

nice vid


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

very nice


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

wow! the food never touch the gravel, i love your S. nice Vid.


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

nice, you've 'trained' him well... hahhah

nice aquascape by the way, im diggin your set up...
cheers...


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

Humanburger said:


> nice, you've 'trained' him well... hahhah
> 
> nice aquascape by the way, im diggin your set up...
> cheers...


thanks man!

and regarding the aquascape, im rearranging it again soon, im putting the black background again


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

Ya im training my rhom to be a nast little bugger... right now he chases fingers.. and you cant put your hand in the tank.. but he'll be demonic...

love your sanchezi.. thats the next p i wanna get..

To get my guy mean.. right now im feeding him silversides off of a fishing line.. and i tug on it and fight with him.. so ya... i noticed he gets meaner..


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

That's what i'm talking about bad a$$ piranha.


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

thanks guys.. check this out, he attacks my finger when i tease him click me


----------

